

Mini robot that can travel through the human body - ajg1977
http://www.kurzweilai.net/news/news_single.html?id=10925

======
bmunro
There's isn't much info there, but from what I can see from the picture, I
wouldn't want that spiky little thing crawling around inside my body.

